#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Aji Umba. Or how to spice up your life. Twice!

## Gipsy

*If the above picture did make you drooling all over your keyboard, here's the deal:*

For the last 2 years I've been growing  a nice hot 'habanero-type pepper' specie: the Adjuma (Aji Umba) from Surinam. The first seeds came directly from friends' fields at the "Plantage Nijd & Spijt" (Plantation 'Envy & Regret') near the river Commewijne and this year the plants have produced so many peppers, I have a small surplus of seeds. Free to those who want to grow them, destroy their taste buds and want to impress, or tease their thai half. 

*Name:* Capsicum chinense Jacquin cv. 'Aji Umba'*
Synonyms:* Capsicum sinense Murray, Capsicum sinense Jacq.
*Common name:* Aji Umba, Adjuma, Ojemma, Habanero Aji Umba, Adjoema Peppers, Adjuma Chili, Adjumba



*Heat:* Very Hot, 9 on a scale of 1 to 10.
*See also:* Official Scott Roberts Web Site - Scoville Scale for Hot Sauces and Hot Peppers

*Description:* These nice pods have a similar heat, aroma and flavour of the Habanero, but a more 'box-like' appearence. They average about 1 - 1.5 inches in length and ripen from a light lime green to yellow on a shrub like plant. A nice varieity to use for 'Habanero hot sauces', salsas and for drying and smoking.

The famed species Capsicum chinense, sometimes incorrectly referred to as Capsicum sinense, is known for the most pungent, yet also aromatic, chiles. Wild forms are found in South America and particularly in the Caribbean, where they have probably escaped from culture. This chile species is mostly associated with the Caribbean, where today the majority of cultivars is grown. Examples include the familiar Habanero in Cuba and Yucatán, Scotch Bonnet in Jamaica, Rocotillo on the Cayman Islands, Congo Pepper on Trinidad and Bonda Man Jacques (“Madame Jeanette”) on Martinique. Many varieties are named for their origin, e.g., Red Dominica, Jamaican hot or Trinidad seasoning pepper. There are also chinense cultivars from adjacent areas, e.g., the Datil from Florida and the Aji Umba from Suriname.

*More info:* Habanero chili - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*How to start:* The seeds tend to take a long time to germinate, and heat is the key to speeding up the process. The chinense, being tropical plants, do best in areas with high humidity and warm nights. Wherever they are planted, however, they are slow growers, and the growing period is at least 100 days or more after transplanting for mature pods.

Plant pepper seeds in potting soil. You should plant the seeds flat, and then cover lightly with soil. Plant seeds in a warm location in pots (3 seeds to a pot, thinning to 1 plant per pot) 6 to 8 weeks before transplanting into the garden.
Water carefully as needed to keep the soil moist but not drenched. Do not water from below, as this can adversely affect germination. Covering your seed starting pots with a plastic  wrap or a plastic bag upside down (do not close) to increase humidity will help the seeds to sprout.
Keep your planted seeds in a fairly warm spot while sprouting, as peppers won't even sprout if temperatures are low! I usually start them as soon as I have seeds, keep them in containers and in the shadow as long as possible. Then, somewhere May/June, they go into the soil and are watered by me and/or the annual rains. Mine give fruits from the beginning of November till late December. After this I cut them back a bit. (they are perennial) 

You may see your first sprouts in about 7-14 days, but hot peppers can take as long as a month or more to come up. Pepper seeds are notorious for taking their time to germinate, or germinating at different times, and it is not unusual for some of them to surprise you and sprout several weeks after the first ones do!
Plant in morning- or afternoon-sun covered spots, in fertile well-drained soil, 50 to 60 cm. apart. 

In hot climates as in Thailand, providing a sunscreen or partial shade when young can prevent sunburn and encourage vegetative growth. Do not permit seedlings or plants to suffer from drought. Mulching between plants is useful. Avoid planting where peppers, tomatoes, or eggplants grew previously. All three are members of the nightshade family and are subject to similar diseases. Peppers do well as container plants.

*General culture:* The key to good growth seems to be a loose soil that is well-drained but kept moist. After a few years of growing, I know to add organic matter to the garden soil in the form of aged manure and coco peat, compost, peat moss, or a combination of all three. For container soil, vermiculite and perlite are added to commercial potting soil along with a little sand to promote drainage. Don't use garden soil for containers unless it is thoroughly mixed half and half with the above mixture.

During the growing season, take care not to over-fertilize, or you will have spectacular leaf growth and few pods. Bone meal will greatly enhance appearance and make for vigorous plants. Any type of stress on the plant, such as withholding water, will tend to make the pods hotter. 

*Harvesting:* As the plant flowers and sets fruit, there will be pods in all stages of maturity. Of course, the ripe, brightly colored pods are the most desirable, but the green pods are also good to cook with, if not quite as hot and flavorful. 
If you are collecting seed, remember that only mature pods in full color will have seeds that will germinate. After picking, the length of time the pods will remain usable varies according to temperature, humidity, and storage. Fresh pods will last a week or so in the house, and a couple of weeks in the refrigerator. Clean all excess moisture off the habaneros before storing them in a plastic bag in the refrigerator. Inspect them every few days for mold and use them as soon as possible.

*Storing:* How to preserve the habanero crop? The simplest method is to wash and dry the pods and place them in a plastic bag in the freezer. They will lose some of their firmness when defrosted, but the flavor, heat, and aroma are all preserved. Habaneros can also be pureed with a little vinegar and the mixture will keep in the refrigerator for weeks.
Another common preservation method is drying the pods. They should be cut in half vertically, seeds removed, and placed in the sun for a couple of days. After they are thoroughly dried, they can be stored in jars, stored in plastic bags in the freezer, or ground into powders. Drying does not affect the heat level of the pods, but pods that are rehydrated will lose some flavor and aroma.
Remember, sauces and salsas are a great way to utilize excess habaneros from the garden! Lots of recipies on the net!

*The heat:* The hottest part of a pepper is the placental material surrounding the seeds. The seeds themselves are not hot, although capsaicin typically gets on the surface of the seeds from contact with the surrounding tissue. 
Handling
Since habaneros have the highest concentration of capsaicin, they are the most dangerous in terms of burns. For people sensitive to capsaicin, it can cause contact dermatitis just like poison ivy. It is particularly dangerous when it comes into contact with sensitive body parts like the eyes.
If you should get capsaicin in your eyes, immediately flush them with water or an eyewash. The pain will be intense, but it will soon go away. Should your fingers or hands burn from capsaicin contact, the best treatment is to submerge them in vegetable oil.

*The deal:* Seeds have been drying for a couple of days now, and are ready to be labeled, go in a ziplock bag and head for you, hot-heads! PM me for a name and address and the seeds are on their way, free of charge. First come, first served.

*Twice?* Eat some Aji Umba and the next time you sit down on the bog, experience the 'Ring of Fire'…. I warned you!  :mid:

----------


## pekerwud

I am very interested in growing these peppers. I am unable to send you a private message because of my low post count.

If you don't mind, I would like to use this thread to help me send you a private message about the peppers.

Before I came to Thailand, I had never had the opportunity to eat hot spicy foods, but after having been here for a few years, I have not only tried eating hot spicy foods, I really like it. I do grow the local peppers and would love the opportunity to grow a new strain.

I can't wait to start growing these peppers.

PM on the way. Thank you for putting up with my posts.

----------


## Gipsy

Pekerwud, PM received.

*Forgot to tell*.... I've put about 25 to 30 seeds in a bag. That seems little, but even with a germination rate of 50% and only 10 pepper pods per plant, that would still give you more than 100 of these 'yellow zing things'. But at the average germination rate of 95% i normally get, along with the 30 to 40 fruits on each bush, you will have enough to give away some seeds yourself, next year....

----------


## Thungsongsausage

Sound great, PM sent. That PEKERWUD is 1 fat bastard................

----------


## corvettelover

have same type of chillies here in aust but mine go from green to red and they are even too hot for ny thai wife hand waves over mouth  saying" spicy"as she reaches for more,
then in morning complaining of sore stomach and the runs

----------


## superman

In farang countries these are called 'Scotch Bonnet Peppers', I believe. Readily available at any UK supermarket.

----------


## Gipsy

^^^ Yes, there is a red variety, I think it's called "Madame Jeanette".

----------


## corvettelover

> In farang countries these are called 'Scotch Bonnet Peppers', I believe. Readily available at any UK supermarket.


yep have heard people call them that when they see them growing still bloody hot

----------


## Gipsy

> In farang countries these are called 'Scotch Bonnet Peppers', I believe. Readily available at any UK supermarket.



Scotch Bonnet is from Jamaica. (proof is here: here  :Smile: ) I only doubt if the ones sold in UK supermarkets really come from Jamaica, or are grown in greenhouses in Europe, and have the same 'level of heat' as the ones grown under a tropical sun. Never mind, let's munch away on yellow or red, from Surinam, Jamaica, Australia or the Tesco in the UK...

----------


## superman

> only doubt if the ones sold in UK supermarkets really come from Jamaica, or are grown in greenhouses in Europe, and have the same 'level of heat'


Where they're grown is incidental to their flavour, I'm afraid to say. Just because a plant is grown in a cool climate doesn't mean it will be less hotter than those grown in a hot climate. Or maybe I'm wrong ?

----------


## dirtydog

^I would pretty much guess you was wrong, I know with marijuana it comes down to sunlight hours for potency.

----------


## Gipsy

> Just because a plant is grown in a cool climate doesn't mean it will be less hotter than those grown in a hot climate. Or maybe I'm wrong ?



For the last hour I've been trying to find an answer to the question: *Are indoor grown peppers less hot/spicy than the ones grown outdoor?* 

After trying to read and understand things like this:

...production of capsaicinoids in fruits of Capsicum frutescens takes place after the increase in fruit length has ceased. However, before the onset of capsaicinoid synthesis, fruits actively accumulate p-coumaroyl, caffeoyl and 3,4-dimethoxycinnamoyl glycosides, 3-O-rhamnosylquercetin and 7-O-glucosylluteolin. The onset of capsaicinoid accumulation is paralleled by the disappearance of the three cinnamoyl glycosides and two flavonoids, together with the active accumulation of «lignin-like» substances and the glycosides of vanillic acid, p-hydroxybenzaldehyde and several unknown C6-C1 compounds. These results are.....

....mercial chilli (_Capsicum annuum_ var _annuum_ cv. Kulai) at three ripening stages (green, turning, red) were investigated using solid phase microextraction (SPME). Using statistical optimization method, the optimum parameter for the absorption of six principal compounds of chilli aroma, namely hexanal, 2-isobutyl-3-methoxypyrazine, 2,3-butanedione, 3-carene, _trans_-2-hexenal and linalool, on SPME fibres was found to be 30 min at 60°C. The presence of these important aroma compounds in fresh chilli was confirmed by their GC retention time and mass spectra. During ripening, hexanal (green aroma) and 2-isobutyl-3-methoxypyrazine (grassy aroma) were found to be significantly decreased. Sweet, fruity attributes represented by such compound as 2,3-butanedione, 3-carene, _trans_-2-hexenal and linalool were found to increase during ripening. The profile of chilli aroma compounds was successfully evaluated with ease using SPM.....

....An indoor pepper plant will probably never grow as large as one planted outside, and the fruits will most likely be a bit smaller. Selecting plants that grow well in containers will give you the best shot at a good indoor chile crop. The best chiles to grow indoors are the ornamental and sma...

...he cellular vanillin concentrations were relatively higher than capsaicin levels and were maximal (2 mg/g DW) 4 days after 0.6 mM ferulic acid feeding. Maximal vanillin levels in the culture medium were 10 mg/L at 4 and 3 days after feeding with 1.25 and 2.5 mM ferulic acid, respectively. With regard to capsaicin levels, the cellular levels were slightly decreased by ferulic acid feeding, whereas the levels in the culture medium were increased. Ferulic acid feeding not only enhanced vanillin and capsaicin production but also increased the concentrations of other phenylpropanoid metabol....

...ent of CS levels and capsaicin accumulation during fruit development. We determined the N-terminal amino acid sequence of purified CS, cloned the CS gene (_csy1_) and sequenced full-length cDNA (981 bp). The deduced amino acid sequence of CS from full-length cDNA was 38 kDa. Functionality of _csy1_ through heterologous expression in recombinant _Escherichia coli_ was also demonstrated. Here we report the gene responsible for capsaicin biosynthesis....

...anted into the soil and the following parameters were recorded regularly: solar radiation, air temperature and humidity and crop temperature. In parallel, parameters relative to crop growth and development were also measured. The reduction of solar radiation above the crop was proportional to the shading intensity of the net. Similar values of air temperature and air vapour pressure deficit were observed under the shading nets and outside. However, the canopy temperature and accordingly, the canopy-to-air vapour pressure deficit were significantly lower under th...

...widely known that light delays elongation growth. There are two
light-sensing systems involved in these responses, the blue light sensitive system and the red light sensitive (phytochrome) system. Phytochrome R : FR ratio is essential for physiological response (Kopcewicz, 2005). Significant reduction in stem elongation of sweet pepper seedlings could be achieved by the exclusion FR light at the end of the day by covering west and south facing walls of the chambers or by exposing plants to photoselective films at the end of the day (Rajapak...

...A-1195, HA-1931, HA-1972 (all Israeli), Flamingo (USA) and Orobelle, Nun-3020, Nun-3019, Tanvi, California Supreme (all Indian varieties) were evaluated for their coloured fruit yield and quality under semi-climate controlled greenhouse conditions, where only the cooling system was operative. The trial was conducted during year 2002-2003 and the crop was grown over a period of 9-10 months. Variety Nun-3020 (yellow fruited) produced highest fruit yield (420.10 q/ha) followed by variety Mazurka (416.20 q/ha). Maximum size and quality of fruits was also recorded in variety Nun-3020 and variety Nun 3019 (red coloured fruits) during the study. Variety Nun-3020 produced maximum fruit weight (230.0 gram/fruit) and maximum fruits of first quality with three to four lobbed fruits followed by variety Nun-3019 which produced average fruit weight of 210.0 gram/fruit with thre...

...ed. Changes in gross composition, the main physico-chemical parameters and mineral composition were evaluated in peppers collected directly from plants and at two different states of maturity (green and red fruits), and in commercially available peppers (green fruits). The total soluble solid content and titratable acidity increased significantly during ripening. The fat, ash and protein contents were generally significantly higher in the red pepper than in the green peppers. The total ascorbic acid in red peppers was 27% higher than that of green peppers. The vitamin C content of commercially available green peppers was up to 39% lower than in the freshly picked peppers. Potassium was the most abundant mineral in green and red peppers. Green peppers purchased in the supermarket contained higher amounts of calcium and sodium than the freshly picked p...

..._Capsicum annuum_ cultivars (CCA321, CCA323 and PBC142 from AVRDC, and Demon-F1 from East-West Seed Co.) and a local _C. frutescens_ cultivar at three stages of harvest maturity (red, turning and green stage) produced under Laos conditions were evaluated for fruit quality and shelf life attributes. All cultivars had less than 1 cm fruit width but differed in length, with CCA321 fruit the longest while that of local cultivar the shortest. The other three cultivars had comparable size index (length to width ratio). Red color measured as a* values was lowest in the local cultivar which had also the highest lightness (L*) values indicating lower color intensity. However, the local cultivar was most favored for spicy flavor at all stages of harvest ripeness. Soluble solids content (SSC) was highest in CCA 323 at red stage. PBC142 had the lowest SSC and highest pH at all maturity stages. Demon-F1 fruits gave the lowest pH among cultivars. During storage at ambient, weight loss increased most in the local cultivar. CCA321 had the lowest weight loss regardless of harvest maturity. CCA323 appeared to be more prone to decay which developed more in fruit at advanced stage of ripening. Capability of turning and green fruit to turn red in storage also differed...

...  t produce high-heat fruits would be more resistant to Phytophthora blight than low-heat varieties. The study was conducted by observing infection on both the root and fruit of different varieties of peppers included. The results of the study concluded, however, that there was no relationship between the heat level of the pepper and the plant's resistance to Phytophthora blight. For example, while the disease was slowest to develop on the roots of one variety of jalapeño, it was quickest to develop on t...

...ntal stages to high temperature was investigated in chili pepper (_Capsicum annuum_ L. var. Shishito). Plants were subjected to heat stress (38/30 °C day/night) immediately after anthesis for 5 or 10 days, or from 10 to 30 days after anthesis (DAA), from 30 DAA until harvest of the seeds, or immediately after anthesis until harvest of the seeds. Control plants were grown at 30/22 °C (day/night). Exposure to high temperature (heat stress) during different periods of development after anthesis adversely affected fruit growth, seed yield, and seed quality in chili pepper. Heat stress for the whole period after anthesis, and from 30 DAA until harvest reduced the growth period of chili fruits by 15 and 10 days, respectively. Heat stress from 10 to 30 DAA reduced fruit width...


I still don't know, but keep on searching!  :Confused:

----------


## sssfqt

Hello Mr Gipsy.
I'm interested to testing to growing this hot peper.
Can you send a pakage whit seed to my address.



Thanks in advance.

Best regards 

*_edited by dirtydog_*

----------


## pekerwud

> Sound great, PM sent. That PEKERWUD is 1 fat bastard................



Definitely less fat than the last time you saw me. 4 months without a drop of that luscious amber liquid and the waist line is finally noticing.

I see your busy trying to make friends with all your name calling.

I hope the peppers burn your tongue!

----------


## sabang

Well, I just showed your excellent photoes to Mrs sab Gypsy, and she almost jumped down my throat. PM on it's way.  :Smile: 

Incidentally, we were given some hot chillies by a friend when we lived in the Adelaide Hills- hot and dry in Summer, cold and wet in Winter. We had good success with them, and they were indeed Hot- according to mrs, hotter than the 'mouse shit' chillies here. They were grown locally as an ornamental chilli rather than for consumption- those Aussies are such wimps. Great for prik nam pla, and in modest quantities for stir fries, but having too many was a sure fire tummy ache.

Thanks indeed- a very kind offer mate.

----------


## KHUNDAN

If you have extra please send me some seeds and I will have a go at it.

Address is:



Thanks in advance

Dan

*_edited by dirtydog_*

----------


## Loombucket

Great thread, Gipsy, and a lot of information. Despite numerous attempts, I still can't do this chilli thing, but they do sound fun to grow. Not in a position to take advantage of your splendid offer, but thanks all the same. Maybe next year?

Green when available

----------


## Nawty

Any left ?? Send me some ??

----------


## Gipsy

> Any left ?? Send me some ??



Yep. Still a few bags left. PM me your address...




BTW: And still some fruit ripening, so after next week there's some more seeds to 'throw around'...

----------


## Gipsy

> Maybe next year?


Looks like a number of Teakdorians is going to grow them, so yes, next year we can offer the in bulk quantities.  :Smile:  And whenever you're ready organizing that beautiful garden, PM me, I might have some 'late-comers'...

----------


## Thungsongsausage

> Originally Posted by Thungsongsausage
> 
> 
> Sound great, PM sent. That PEKERWUD is 1 fat bastard................
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely less fat than the last time you saw me. 4 months without a drop of that luscious amber liquid and the waist line is finally noticing.
> 
> ...


Good man! I hope those peppers do burn my tongue  :smiley laughing:

----------


## oldgit

Will teach young Nawty some manners, have you any left? Can you send me some PLEASE!!  :Smile:  Have sent you a PM.

----------


## Gipsy

> Have sent you a PM.


Me too  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

Very nice of you, Gipsy.  Green sent

----------


## Gipsy

*Update:* Seeds on the way to the ones who've sent a request/PM so far. Those of you who not have received it by the end of next week, let me know... 

Open the little bag, take a deep sniff, take the seeds out of the bag and rub your eyes, or pick your nose with the same fingers... have fun!  :Smile:

----------


## Thungsongsausage

Cheers!! I can't wait to get these growing.........

----------


## BosseO

Hi Gipsy, another request if there is any left. Wifey says that she really want to try them.
I'm in doubt though if there is any place left in her 'kitchen garden' but she will always find a place for some new edibles. Not sure about if it is her or the dog that leads the hole making in our garden. PM on its way.

We sure like it hot.

----------


## pekerwud

A million thanks Gipsy. The seeds arrived today and I will start them tomorrow unless you suggest other wise. Seeing the good quantity of seeds that you sent, I will pass some of them on to friends that will appreciate them too. Thank you.

----------


## Gipsy

> and I will start them tomorrow unless you suggest other wise


No... go ahead! Good luck growing them.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Gipsy
> 
> only doubt if the ones sold in UK supermarkets really come from Jamaica, or are grown in greenhouses in Europe, and have the same 'level of heat'
> 
> 
> Where they're grown is incidental to their flavour, I'm afraid to say. Just because a plant is grown in a cool climate doesn't mean it will be less hotter than those grown in a hot climate. Or maybe I'm wrong ?


No. You're right.

Only a couple of years ago the world's hottest chillies were grown in the UK. I have seen that someone else has more recently taken that claim to fame, but it is the variety that is important, not the heat of the sun.

----------


## Gipsy

> No. You're right.


MtD, I think the pepper you were referring to (grown in the UK) is called the *Dorset Naga*, another name for the *Bhut Jolokia*.

While the *Red Savina* pepper, (Scoville rating: 350,000–580,00*0 units)* a cultivar of the habanero chile (as is the *Adji Umba*) and for a long time regarded as the hottest pepper in the world, it was replaced by the *Bhut Jolokia* in 2007, (Scoville rating: 855,000–1,050,000* units)*  a naturally occurring inter-specific hybrid originating in the Assam region of northeastern India. So, yes the variety is important. (Btw, for comparison: Thai chili Scoville rating: 50,000–100,000 units)

But Superman's question was: Is a pepper less hotter when grown in a cool climate (in a greenhouse) then when the same pepper is grown under tropical sun? I cannot answer this (yet). I have found references to the hours of sunlight and 'dryness' of the soil being of influence, but both can be copied perfectly in a greenhouse. Whenever I find an answer, I will post it here. These scientific studies are hard to digest.  :Smile: 

From Wikipedia: The effect of climate on the Scoville rating of *Bhut Jolokia* peppers is dramatic. A 2005 Indian study that compared the percentage availability of _capsaicin_ and _dihydrocapsaicin_ in *Bhut Jolokia* peppers grown in both Tezpur, Assam and Gwalior, Madhya Pradesh showed that the heat of the pepper is decreased by over 50% in Gwalior's more arid climate (similar temperatures but less humid, much lower rainfall)

----------


## tsicar

never mind in what climate you grow them:

you are in for a real treat with those habaneros

remember to keep the bogroll in the refrigerator, though!

they seem to have a bit of a delayed action:
you have a bite, taste really good and not too hot. then you pop the whole thing in your mouth and munch on it to show your friends what a hero you are, and after 30 seconds all hell breaks loose! (been there and done that and got the freakin tee-shirt, but still one of my favourites)


enjoy!

----------


## dirtydog

I think you need to look into the effect of how much uv light the plant gets rather than temperatures.

----------


## Eliminator

Gipsy, got any seeds left, I would like to see what my friends think of them. 5555 They always say the food is mai pet but it burns my mouth.

----------


## Gipsy

> got any seeds left


Yep. Just PM me your address.... Drying the last (little) batch of seeds now, for the next few days. So I will put them in the post early next week.

----------


## Nawty

Mine not come yet.... :Grumpy:

----------


## Gipsy

> Mine not come yet....


Yours in a box, and today is another day off for the Thai, so maybe tomorrow. Worth the wait for....  :mid:

----------


## Gipsy

*Update again*: As soon as the last batch is dried, the last seeds will go to *Renoo*, *jaiyenyen* and *Eliminator* (if ^^^),  and will be in the post somewhere early next week.

I'm slowly running out of 'Aji Umba' seeds, unless you're willing to accept a batch that was not properly dried (left outside for 2 nights > seeds have become light brown and may not have a good germination rate anymore, therefor you'll get more).

Hope you all get some of these peppers growing! If not, you'll have to wait another year. I, in the meantime, will hunt for some of these 'Bhut Jolokia' seeds...

----------


## jaiyenyen

Thanks Gypsy, you're a star.

----------


## Eliminator

Very nice of you to do this Gipsy and thank you. It should be a lot of fun to see these guys try these bad boys. 55555 As I said in the pm, if you're down this way, let me know, I've got the first couple of beers.

----------


## tsicar

i was busy slicing up a chocolate-brown (fukkn hot) habanero and sprinkling it on my bacon and egg breakfast one morning when my nosey thai neighbour walked in uninvited as usual.
was busy getting my kids fed and ready for school and he wanted his motorbike fixed: ignored me telling him to park the thing and i would look at it later and fukkoff now i am busy, and then asked me what kind of chilli i was eating.
told him it was habanero and asked him if he would like to try some..........
he declined, and i popped an whole one in my mouth, made as if to chew it, then swallowed it whole (no burn)
asked him again if he would like to try one and he did!
he chomped it, managed to get out the words "aroi maak" before the delayed action kicked in and had the bugger hopping up and down panting and breathing fire! 

the kids and i nearly pissed ourselves laughing, and i gained huge reputation in the village, with the added benefit of never again having to share my breakfast with an uninvited thai "guest"!    (why do they do that, btw?)

----------


## Nawty

cos they hungry probably

----------


## Eliminator

I want these Habbies to turn onto to my Thai friends that give me shit about not eating PET MACK. They grind these Thai chillies like their nothing, gotta see the reaction I get from these bad boys. 55555

----------


## tsicar

> I want these Habbies to turn onto to my Thai friends that give me shit about not eating PET MACK. They grind these Thai chillies like their nothing, gotta see the reaction I get from these bad boys. 55555


thai chillies can be hot, but i often have to add dried chilli powder as well, to spice them up a bit!

the habenero on the other hand, demands a bit of respect!

they have an unique, strong flavour, unlike most chillies. really delicious when added chopped raw into  your food (they add a lot of flavour, heat too but strangely they don't seem to have that much "bite" if you eat them mixed in with other stuff), but eating them on their own can blow the top of your head off!

to be enjoyed but respected!

----------


## sabang

We got the Hab's thanks Gypsy, and mrs had them planted the next day.
There are only two types of chilli eater, the hab and the hab nots.   :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Still nuttin...sigh...

----------


## Gipsy

^ Sorry to hear that.... Put them in the post last week Thursday, so maybe an idiot 'along the way' is experiencing some serious diarrhea by now, or it's because they're in a box (others had envelopes, but hey, no 'live products' for them) it might take a little bit longer, or a different route. Let's wait for early next week, and if still nothing arrives, you can have the seeds I was going to grow (but then I will want some back next year!  :Smile:  ) Let me know..

----------


## tsicar

by the way (and i am no expert), i heard that chillies can vary in "temperature" according to where they are grown because they can easily be hybridised with local varieties through cross-pollination.
maybe rip out all the wife's "plik-kee-noo" before they have time to infect your habaneros.

----------


## Gipsy

> maybe rip out all the wife's "plik-kee-noo" before they have time to infect your habaneros.


Watch out, your wife might rip out/off your  "pik-kee-noo" when you do that!  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Hi, ok lets see. Should have got you to send registered mail and we could have tracked it, no problem me paying for it.

If it does not arrive, dont worry about your lot as it might go missing also, then big trouble in tourist thailand all over again

----------


## jaiyenyen

Gypsy. If you haven't already sent mine, send half of my pack to Nawty. I'm happy to share.

----------


## Gipsy

Thanks for the offer, jaiyenyen... but I think I have just enough for everybody who requested so far, and a backup for Nawty. This afternoon I was about to clip 2 potted pepper plants... and just in time spotted 3 green 'blobs'. Next week they'll be yellow, and ready to pick a few days later. 

Btw. I've secured 3 small "*Bhut Jolokia*" plants. More fun next year!  :Sgrin:

----------


## oldgit

Thank you very much for the Chilli seeds Gipsy, arrived today in Sunny Worthing (UK) but much too cold to plant at the moment will have to wait until April.

----------


## BosseO

Thank you very much Gipsy. The envelope arrived with the postman yesterday. Couldn't thank you then as my internet (and phone) was down all day, and when it came up I wasn't.

----------


## Gipsy

The last 5 envelopes (including Nawty) were posted this afternoon....

----------


## jaiyenyen

Recieved mine today. The little buggers look good. I'll pop them in the ground over the weekend.
Thanks again Gypsy.

----------


## blackgang

Thanks Gypsy, I got mine yesterday and a friends wife has a very green thumb so she is going to grow ours and I will share with them and maybe have some extra seeds next year,, thanks ever so much for this idea of sharing seeds.

----------


## Gipsy

Have fun! let's see if Nawty gets them this time.....

----------


## oldgit

AeroGarden Countertop Aeroponic Beginner Hydroponic System

A friend is growig chilli in one of these, a gift from his daughter, cost about £100.00, I guess you could start some plants in one of these and plant in greenhouse later in the year.

----------


## Nawty

The first packet not arrived still.

As for second.....should have waited and got you to send by ems and I would have paid.

Hope they arrive.

----------


## Eliminator

Thanks Gipsy, mine came in the mail today.  :beer:  :beer:

----------


## November Rain

Nice thread, Gipsy. I actually like these chillies more than the conventional Thai type. They're good & hot, but have a more smoky flavour too. Great for Mexican food.  :Smile:

----------


## Gipsy

Thanks NR... 




> I actually like these chillies


Me too.... the only reason I grow them. Difficult to find in Thailand a few years back, so I started a few plants. Here's a nice blog full of 'explosive' recipies: Habanero Pepper Recipes Enjoy the heat!



A habanero that tangos on the tongue before igniting a nuclear fusion in your throat.  :Smile:

----------


## sloangclo

For a while I have believed that owning some farmland would be a very wise investment for the future given current problems that the word faces.

----------


## DrAndy

my seeds have been received are on their way to their nursery plot as I speak

thanks again Gypsy, you are a wise and generous guy

where is the "owe you a beer or three" smiley?

----------


## Nawty

Thanks Gips.....got them the other day, the second lot.

Any hints on planting or just the usual old way ?

Hope to post pics when full of fruit.

They are a fruit tree right ?

----------


## Gipsy

Finally! :Smile: 

Planting 'Do & Dont's" in the OP, but not much different from seeding any other plant. This variety becomes a bush about a meter high and might need some support when full grown and flowering... 

Who, oh who did nick the first shipment? Hope he had fun on the toilet the day after eating them!  :mid:

----------


## Nawty

I think it may have been an address problem, or to whom it was addressed.

we have not been home a lot in last few weeks, but nanny always here and she not know who 'Nawty' is. I should have given you my name when sent you address, my fault and as you did not put return address, guess the postie had a hot dinner that night.

Cheers again.

----------


## Nawty

You sent me a lot of seeds.

have you ever planted them direct into a prepared bed ?

I am going to divide them in half, put half away in safe cool storage to see if first attempt grows.

of the half, I am going to put half direct into the bed and shade it and the other half i will put into seedling trays if i can find the ones I had.

Here is hoping.

My cactus died recently.

----------


## Gipsy

> have you ever planted them direct into a prepared bed ?


No. I always started my seeds in little shallow pots, kept them warm and in filtered light, and when they're about 10 cm. high, they were transplanted into the soil or in pots.

I started mine this morning and will post a picture soon.




> My cactus died recently.


My condolences.

----------


## Gipsy

Just found a little book, in .pdf format, maybe you want to 'borrow'...




A bit outdated (2001) but still nice to read, and maybe try some of the recipes:
Some of the foremost horticulture and food experts in America have joined forces to produce the first chile pepper book specifically for gardeners. This indispensable guide teaches the history of the chile, the science behind their heat, why people keep coming back for more, and the remedies used to cure the diseases and pests afflicting chile pepper plants. Amateur and experienced gardeners alike will learn to grow many different varieties, indoors and out, and will be able to cook up a fiery feast using their homegrown chiles. The beautiful color photographs make species identification easy, and the list of seed retailers is a handy reference for every gardener.

Borrow here: (Size 14.4 Mb)

Chile Peppers (download torrent) - TPB

----------


## Nawty

Planted half of them out in the beds yesterday....lets see what happens.

Covered in shade and put me new fangled sprinklers down the middle.

I'll post pics next week.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

I grow chili peppers for fun, but have a lot of trouble with them.  I tried a whole bunch of different Chinense varieties, but really only one plant (a yellow Fatalii) survived long enough to actually produce some peppers.   A Jamaican Chocolate brown kinda-sorta survided but produced just two peppers.

Have a lot of trouble with pests. (plia especially, don't know what to call those in English (aphids?).  Plus yellowing of leaves, leaf drop.. you name it.

Will keep trying though.    Have to find a spot in the garden that they like, with enough light but not scorching hot.  And then spray plenty pesticide.

----------


## Gipsy

WhiteLotusLane, no pests or any other trouble over here, so far. The only insects I see are there when they need to be there; at pollination time. Even a small specie of ants runs up and down the stems, for a few weeks. Occasionally a few young leaves are consumed by snails, that's all. As a matter of fact, the only big trouble I have is keeping my friends away from those yellow peppers at harvesting time.  :Smile: 

Try a spray of soaked chillies and a bit of soap before applying some more nasty stuff. 

And about the right place.... The ones I grow in plastic pots and bags and keep under the fruit trees grow big and leggy with normal sized fruit. The ones that get about 5 hours of morning and late afternoon sun tend to be smaller but more sturdy. Besides the normal size fruit, these shorties produce a lot of small cherry-size fruit later in the season (up to this day). These 'bullets' are as spicy as the big ones, only no seeds. I would try a few different spots and see what turns out to be the best one. Good luck.

For general information on pests and diseases on Chili peppers, have a look here: chile pepper pests and diseases

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Thanks!!  You say 'season'..  is there a particular season to grow chillies in Thailand? If so, when is the best time to plant?

----------


## Gipsy

I planted the Aji umba seeds just after Christmas and will keep the seedlings for a very long time in small pots and bags. When the rainy season arrives in Chiang Mai (Mid to end of June) they will be transplanted direct into the soil or bigger pots. 

Early October the peppers start to appear, lasting until the beginning of December. Right now there are still a few peppers on the plant, but they take much longer to ripen. As for the other species, I don't know. I see a lot of long red and green chillies been harvested right now around Chiang mai.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Want to swap some seed?  I have seeds for a lot of weird Chinense varietis, and would love to give those babies a try.. What a happy picture that is!

----------


## Gipsy

Sure! Problem is there's not much seed left.... Still have a few 'big ones' on the plants, but you'll have to wait another 2 weeks, I think. I will PM you when there's something to swap.

Btw: the last photo wasn't mine; I only have the yellow variety.

----------


## Nawty

Think we have 35 of the 40 odd seeds planted germinate.

That is if I looking at the right plant and its not a weed. So lets see what happens.

----------


## Gipsy

As promised, pics from the Aji umba seedlings.

Planted: 27│12│2009, photos taken: this afternoon

----------


## Nawty

yeah, they look the same as the seedlings popping up in my diggings....here is their little hut, will post the seedling pics when I take on the weekend.

----------


## Gipsy

Nawty, watch out for the slugs and snails from now on, they love the seedlings, it's like a salad bar to them.... If that straw/hay gets damp/wet, it will be their favourite hiding place!

----------


## customax

:dont feed the troll: ok, it looks good

----------


## Nawty

heres me seedlings as of last weekend...about 37 of 40/50 or so seeds planted....hope they continue..

----------


## Gipsy

Update; pics from the Aji umba seedlings.

Planted: 27│12│2009, photos taken: yesterday afternoon





All have their second set of leaves, some already have 3 sets. Will be transplanted into little bags somewhere next week.

----------


## Nawty

Of the 50 odd seeds we planted, at least 90% germinated.

We planted direct into the vege garden beds.

We let them grow under shade mesh until big enough. We then transplanted 4 into direct sun to see how they would go. They seem not to like sun.

we then transplanted the rest into shademesh covered beds.

Of all of these, the ones in the original beds are probaly 3 times the size of the ones transplanted into other shaded beds and the are maybe at least 6 times the size of the ones in full sun.

Apparently they all have flowers starting.

so lets see.

----------


## Gipsy

*Update:*

Nawty, good to hear you're getting some good results and the first chillies are on their way! You're about a month away from "the Ring of Fire"!  :Smile: 

No.... they don't like the sun as much as Thai chillies do. The ones I grow in full sun are 1/4 the size of the ones growing in containers in semi-shade, but are much more sturdy. In terms of numbers of chillies per plant I not see any difference, nor do they taste different...

I left the plants from last year in the soil, cut them back a bit and gave them the occasional shower. Some started to have fruit again but spraying overhead (lazy) did make the fruits not fully ripen and drop. So when the fruits develop, try not to spray on them directly.

The seedlings from post # 85 are still in their little plastic bags and I'm waiting for the rainy season to transplant them. Photo will follow.




Adji umba flowers | Photographer unknown

----------


## Nawty

Well, some good news and some bad news.

Bad news first....most of the plants died, they were looking ok and then all of a sudden croaked. Some of the plants that had fruit of a reasonable size just started to rot and fall off.

Only a couple of plants survived and had a few fruits each we could salvage. Got some seeds left, so will try again, but not sure if seeds ok after so long.

The good news.....the few fruits we did salvage, the missus just cooked up a feed with them and basically I got them all in my dish and I would have to say not as hot as some Thai ones I have had. They seemed to have a sweeter taste, unless that was something else she threw into the concoction, but while i liked the taste, not nearly as hot as expected.

----------


## Gipsy

Plants rotting/dying probably to the irregular watering/air humidity, or bugs. Because I kept spraying overhead, I lost only fruits, they just rotted/shriveled. The last 2 weeks the plants gave me better results, but the fruits are still smaller, less spicy than normal and take longer to ripen. Of the "Bhut Jolokia" variety I lost all 3 plants. Whatever I did, they kept fading... ended up at the compost heap.

Keep the plants you have, trim them back a bit if you like (should make them stronger for the upcoming rainy period) and wait for better results in the 'regular' season, i.e. end November, December.

Just sow the seeds you still have, if they don't germinate anymore, tell me.... I'm collecting again. 



Adji umba peppers | Photographer adjoema.net

----------


## Nawty

Good to hear it is not just mine that cark it....nice, although sad to hear that it happens to the expert also....solly.

By the way, you still want them seeds, got some now if you want or can wait to get some more. Have a brilliant yellow/orange flame trees seed to hopefully get growing.

----------


## Gipsy

Nope, not an expert, certainly not in veggies... just trying. 

Here a photo I took this afternoon, of the 'ugly ones'; they come in all shapes, sizes, colors and phases of withering/rotting. Not something you would eat. 



Can't remember I ever asked you for seeds of Delonix regia (flame trees), must have been somebody else... I have 4 red, 2 orange and almost 2 yellow (rare) flowering at the moment. Seeds are easy to start...

----------


## kingwilly

great thread guys, I might try my hand at it one day.

----------


## Nawty

yes they look exactly like mine.

That link to the yellow did not work.

Can you send me some yellow seeds if they are truely yellow ?

Must have been someone else...who started the wanna grow trees thread ?

----------


## Gipsy

Solly, na khlap.... another one for the yellow Delonix regia | File:Yellow Delonix Regia.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> who started the wanna grow trees thread


Suntzu?

----------


## Nawty

> Suntzu?


  I shall search.


here is a pic of the orange flame tree I got seeds from and have only about 3 trees germinate and growing.

So would love some yellow ones to put alongside them.....I plan to plant them along the back boundary of some land we have here.

----------


## Gipsy

> have only about 3 trees germinate and growing


Nice tree.... once the rainy season has started, return to this tree and  see whether any fallen seeds have sprouted. And maybe there's still a lot of seedpods hanging in the tree... A long bamboo stick is all it needs.  :Smile: 

I will keep some seeds from the yellow one for you, but it will not be before next year.

----------


## Nawty

Thats ok.

Funny thing was i drove past Kanchanburi to get these orange seeds from this tree as I remembered it out there and had never sen one so bright anywhere else.

Then when they flowered up around here, Khao Yai, I found 3 of them and one down near the farm that almost looked yellow, but was more orange than yellow.

we tried to find young trees under the trees, but the area around them is cut and never get the chance to grow.

They near yellow one we found had very very few seeds and the seeds in most of the pods were of poor quality....I wonder if that is a genetic thing and why there are so few of them

----------


## justincase 13

those look great, I hope you have some next year, i will be starting my garden by then and will have some organic jalapeño hopefully maybe we could trade ....

----------


## Grower

> Nope, not an expert, certainly not in veggies... just trying. 
> 
> Here a photo I took this afternoon, of the 'ugly ones'; they come in all shapes, sizes, colors and phases of withering/rotting. Not something you would eat. 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember I ever asked you for seeds of Delonix regia (flame trees), must have been somebody else... I have 4 red, 2 orange and almost 2 yellow (rare) flowering at the moment. Seeds are easy to start...


Major bummer, sorry for your loss. Calcium is a critical nutrient for C. chinense all through the growing cycle but especially for fruiting. With no calcium the plants are susceptible to BER (blossom end rot). Additionally, even if there is calcium present it may not be available because the soil ph is too high. C. chinense needs 5.5 - 6.5 ph ideally. Hope this is of some help. Cheers.

----------


## Grower

Okay, Thai fruit fly's. They poke a hole thru the pod and lay eggs which hatch and devour the pod from the inside. Mine looked like that and when I cut them open it had worms/larvae in them.
They wiped out my whole pepper grow. That's when I gave up.
But this October I'll give it a go again. The fly's seem to come just before the rainy season and last through September at least.

----------


## Gipsy

> Thai fruit fly's


Yep. I've seen fruit flies emerging from (over-) ripe seedpods, as well white flies swarm around them sometimes. Never mind... I've got a few bags of 'Aji Umba' stashed in the freezer. Using some now to make nice chutneys.

Waiting for the 'normal' fruiting season; end of the year, and hopefully by then all the little critters will again find food/housing elsewhere.

----------


## Norton

Received several seed packets from US. Going to give them a try here in Roiet. Expect my usual complete failure. :Frown: 


Anaheim Chili Peppers (Capsicum annuum)



Five Color Marble Pepper


Serrano Chili Pepper


Early Jalapeno Pepper


Cisineros Tomatillo

----------


## Gipsy

Mmmmmh... love that tanginess of the Tomatillo's.

Norton, here's 'Task 1'... ; )

Tomatillo Salsa (verde)


1 lb. tomatillos husked  
2 or 3 green jalapeno or Serrano, seeded  
1/4 cup finely diced red onion  
1/2 cup finely diced red or yellow bell pepper  
1 tsp. lime juice  
salt  
sugar ( to balance the acidity if needed)  
1 Tablespoon chopped cilantro 



Coarsely  chop about half of the tomatillos and puree in a food processor or  blender along with the jalapeno (don't add any liquid) and put in a  bowl. Chop the remaining tomatillos and had them to the puree along with  the rest of the ingredients except sugar and cilantro. Let set for an  hour to blend flavors. Add cilantro and sugar if needed.

----------


## Grower

Okay! Some more success. Nice one.

----------


## Makmak456

Great info as when I get here almost full time I will try some planting myself.
Next trip to USA I will pick up some seeds and with the info here give it a go.
Thanks to all who have posted  :Smile: 
Mark

----------


## floricole

sorry to resurrect this post,
but I'll grow it here in Canada this summer, I was looking for info for the variety and I found this post. 

I am also looking information for a variety that I received as a gift named
" Ji Num ",
I searched a lot but can not find any info for this kind

please, help will be appreciated

----------


## Gipsy

"Ji num".... Can't find that one. Could it be a badly translated/bastardisation/local dialect/misunderstanding of the words "Kee noo" or "Ki nu"? 

Prig khi nu, Phrik k(h)ee noo, Prik ki nu are all variations of the same name. พริกขี้หนู in Thai.

"Prik kee nu" translates to rat shit chili and is found and grown all over Thailand, but the origin of this pepper is considered to be from South America.


Photo from Wikipedia, by Daniel Risacher.

The plant is a perennial with small, tapering fruits, often two or three, at  a node. The fruits are very pungent. The flowers are greenish-white or  yellowish-white.

Hope this helps. Just grow the seeds you and see if they resemble the above.

----------


## floricole

> "Ji num".... Can't find that one. Could it be a badly translated/bastardisation/local dialect/misunderstanding of the words "Kee noo" or "Ki nu"?


Thanks Gipsy

it's a possibility that it was badly translated/bastardisation/local dialect/misunderstanding

I will grow and see what it can be, will be much easy with color and shape of the pepper

found this:
Thai salsa is quite hot: The main ingredient is traditionally num, a long, medium-hot, pale yellow chili very similar to the banana chilies available in North American.

Read More http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/fo...#ixzz2tzYow3EH

----------

